# Need: Script that runs multiple .exe install files...



## jwinathome (Mar 9, 2007)

On our network we have a program that requires 2 and sometimes 3 installations of different sub parts in order to make a complete installation work for a user. The files are also listed in separate places. Is there a way to use VBScript to run these installations in concordance with one another? I can store the Script on the network and just run it from the user's computer.

Does anyone have any suggestions?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

Why don't you just use a batch files which points to the files one after the other?


----------



## jwinathome (Mar 9, 2007)

I will look into that, thank you for the suggestion.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Sounds like a good time to use AutoIT.
http://www.autoitscript.com/autoit3/


----------

